# Structural Breadth exam.



## niwde (Jun 22, 2012)

Do we need the AISC Manual and LFRD Manual during the morning exam? I ask this, because in the CERM structural section it always refers to the manual and I was always stuck coz I dont have this manuals. Thanks and Please help..


----------



## ptatohed (Jun 22, 2012)

It's my understanding that nothing more than the CERM (and/or All In One) is needed for the AM. No codes/standards.


----------



## Jayman_PE (Jun 22, 2012)

Agreed - just CERM is fine for Structural AM.


----------



## niwde (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks, I am just wondering the CERM Structural steel chapters referring all in the AISC Manual and Specifications. Maybe in the exam they will give all the properties of the steel section to compute whatever the problem is.


----------

